# American Kenpo Senior Corner?



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 10, 2008)

When we set this section up a few years ago, we had great expectations for it. We envisioned it as a relaxed and respectful place where students could ask questions of those long timers who have put the blood, sweat and tears into training, without the angst, politics and negativity that had happened in the past.  We sent out numerous invitations but only a few came. Why there was so little response I can't say. Politics and past problems leave some unwilling to come, some may never have gotten their invitation and avoided feeling slighted.  Some promised participation, yet never even said hello. Regardless of the reasons, the section has never really "taken" as we'd hoped.

Since then, we launched KenpoTalk, other sites have come and gone, and times and things change.

We would like to revive this section, and have it fulfill it's mission, but to do that, we need everyone's help.

We need 2 things.

We need to know....What is a "Kenpo Senior"? 

Once we know that, we need them to become a member and utilize us and our site to continue spreading their knowledge to the next generations of students. We will need our members help so that every one of the Seniors knows that they are welcome here, and they are needed here.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 12, 2008)

The definition of a Senior is kind of a relative issue. My definition is inclusive of guys who with Mr. Parker since the 60's and up, or with him for a long time in the early days, but may have broken away for some reason. Long-timers in the art with close roots to it's genesis, or guys who put in enough contribution that Mr. P saw to bump them to 7th. 

I also think of there as being a couple classes of "Semi-Seniors"...guys at it for a long time who would likely be the next generation of seniors when the current ones keel over. In my mind, I classify it like different stations of royalty...Princes (the most senior seniors...7ths from the old man), earls/dukes (guys who were 4ths, 5ths, 6ths... in it for more than 30 years, with some contact with Mr. Parker either through lessons, or regular seminar or class contact), counts, knights, serfs, etc. 

One of the big problems in kenpo now is that it can't really be rank based. I would send Dennis Conatser and Rich Hale senior invites, being they are one decade short of being dinosaurs with the originals. Some have tried to put me in that group, but I don't belong there ... even though I've been at it for >35 years and have studied under some of the greats, I am in no way near their understanding of kenpo intricacies.

Then we have issues around guys being preened by dinosaurs as apprentices...their understandings would surely offer excellent food for thought to the board.

I would craft a neutral letter to the seniors who HAVE responded, asking them what their criteria would be for the term; inclusively and exclusively, as well as recommendations for whom they would consider appropriate class members. There are certainly elder statesmen in the system who been around a long time, but perhaps shouldn't be considered seniors. "Grand-Minors" was a term I saw once I thought was pretty clever.

Good luck,

Dave


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 12, 2008)

As for what a senior is, I don't really know. I've seen aged, multiple striped belt individuals who's skills and knowledge were.......lacking. I've also seen some who were great in all areas. So, I will address the "need" issue.

What I type now, is my opinion and feeling on the matter, take it for what it's worth or what value you find.

Through the years the arts have gone through many changes in this country. Politics and god knows what ever else has shattered "families", groups, organizations, etc.... and has produced the feelings that exist now. I will not get into those feelings, but, I will say, for the sake of argument, that they are all real and should be acknowledged, due to their personal nature. That said, I would like to focus on a problem that I feel is more to the point, and sadly, unavoidable. That is the passage of time. We have lost MANY of the most crucial martial artists through the years. Their knowledge, and experiences gone with them, only remaining in those last few who were lucky enough to be exposed to them. As time goes on, they, as will we all, will be lost forever. In that future time, I would like to believe that we would feel like giving anything for a little more time. If so, I would honorably request that we take advantage now of the time we all have left as learners and teachers. The old ways and knowledge are disappearing quickly, and will continue to do so, seemingly at a faster pace, as we all get older. Please, don't let the personal feelings get in the way of what is truly important--that knowledge and those experiences. At one time, for you all, as with us, that is what we cherished and continue to cherish. It can't be allowed to disappear due to politics, etc... It's much too important.

Respectfully,

Hand Sword (Mike Jones) :asian:


----------



## Doc (Jan 14, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> When we set this section up a few years ago, we had great expectations for it. We envisioned it as a relaxed and respectful place where students could ask questions of those long timers who have put the blood, sweat and tears into training, without the angst, politics and negativity that had happened in the past.  We sent out numerous invitations but only a few came. Why there was so little response I can't say. Politics and past problems leave some unwilling to come, some may never have gotten their invitation and avoided feeling slighted.  Some promised participation, yet never even said hello. Regardless of the reasons, the section has never really "taken" as we'd hoped.
> 
> Since then, we launched KenpoTalk, other sites have come and gone, and times and things change.
> 
> ...



I like the idea although for me describing a senior is difficult. There are many who have been around for a long time who are senior in age, but not knowledge. That includes some of Mr. Parker's own well known black belts. It is the reason Parker had the saying, "Just because the red show, it don't mean that you know." I also think that the term "American Kenpo" has become so broad, it makes it difficult as well, and a "senior" has become a relative term. Rank alone can't be used because Parker gave rank for reasons other than competency and knowledge. Simply "living" and wearing the belt doesn't bestow competent knowledge either.

So if we can't use rank, lineage, or longevity as a criterion we are only left with, at least for an internet forum, obvious literate martial arts knowledge and at some point, observed public competence. Not that rank, lineage, or even longevity should be excluded, but that they alone does not a "senior" make. Unfortunately even "observed competence" is subjective.

Truthfully though, I think the biggest impediment has already presented itself. The willingness to answer questions and put your knowledge on the line, is no easy task. Obviously you leave yourself open to harsh scrutiny, criticism, and public examination of those that may not agree with you. 

The legitimate possession of an Ed Parker Diploma doesn't make you immune, nor competent. It just means you should be. The willingness to back it up in public from all comers on a regular basis, is nether easy, or for the most part it would appear, desirable for many. For most I would think it would need to be a personal issue, otherwise why bother with the time consuming and sometimes aggravating aspect of it.

personally though, I at least appreciate the effort, and will continue to participate and contribute to the best of my ability. But how you solve the Senior issue, will be interesting indeed, and has the potential to become a model for all forums. I would be happy to nominate people exclusive of rank or longevity that I think could contribute. Getting them to do so may be another task in itself however.

With respect,

Dr. Ron "Doc" Chapél

PS: If you let Dennis Conatser in the club, I'll quit. 
(until he restores my BBQ rights)


----------



## Tames D (Jan 14, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, has Bob White been approached to participate? I think it's safe to say he can be defined as a Kenpo Senior and I personally would be very interested in anything he would contribute to the forum.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 14, 2008)

Doc said:


> ...
> PS: If you let Dennis Conatser in the club, I'll quit.
> (until he restores my BBQ rights)


 
That must be some damn good BBQ, to have it rule out over Chinese buffet.


----------



## Doc (Jan 14, 2008)

QUI-GON said:


> Just out of curiosity, has Bob White been approached to participate? I think it's safe to say he can be defined as a Kenpo Senior and I personally would be very interested in anything he would contribute to the forum.



His name is listed at the top of the forum. I don't pretend to speak for Bob White, but I know he is very busy and active in his community with his school, and charity fundraising. If he had the time, I'd sure like to see him posting regularly.


----------



## Carol (Jan 15, 2008)

There are a number of senior Kenpoists on the masthead of this subforum; the question that comes to my mind is...what will it take to get them to contribute more?

There are two other respected Kenpoists that have an account with MartialTalk and IMO deserve some recognition here. 

One is Sigung Labounty. 

The other is our Ambassador to Kenpo, Mr. Ed Parker, Jr.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 15, 2008)

Doc said:


> *His name is listed at the top of the forum*. I don't pretend to speak for Bob White, but I know he is very busy and active in his community with his school, and charity fundraising. If he had the time, I'd sure like to see him posting regularly.


Thanks Doc. I must be getting old and blind because I totally missed his name up there.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll be honest and hopefully clear.
I don't know who is who outside of a short list of names, so we've got some longtimers here who I don't know belong on the list. There's never been any disrespect or slight intended. Sometimes, ya have to hit us clueless types and say something. 

I'm hoping that we can make this a place where the experience and memories and passion can flow and be archived for the future.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 15, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'll be honest and hopefully clear.
> I don't know who is who outside of a short list of names, so we've got some longtimers here who I don't know belong on the list. There's never been any disrespect or slight intended. Sometimes, ya have to hit us clueless types and say something.
> 
> I'm hoping that we can make this a place where the experience and memories and passion can flow and be archived for the future.



I think lots just do not spend their time on the internet Bob.  I know that is hard to believe ... but true.  When time is a resource and must be budgeted, then BB's are hard to fit in for some.  I think also some of the Seniors by definition, may not have the affinity for technology as do most of posters on a forum.  Obviously there are many exceptions and I am painting with a very broad brush.  A poll as to the average age of contributers with over a 100 posts should give you a quick idea, or visiting the other boards.

As far as a senior by definition?  I have to go with Dave here, although I call them "new" seniors, just semantics. as I hit my 29th year in Kenpo and 39th in the arts.



> *Re: American Kenpo Senior Corner?*
> The definition of a Senior is kind of a relative issue. My definition is inclusive of guys who with Mr. Parker since the 60's and up, or with him for a long time in the early days, but may have broken away for some reason. Long-timers in the art with close roots to it's genesis, or guys who put in enough contribution that Mr. P saw to bump them to 7th.
> 
> I also think of there as being a couple classes of "Semi-Seniors"...guys at it for a long time who would likely be the next generation of seniors when the current ones keel over. In my mind, I classify it like different stations of royalty...Princes (the most senior seniors...7ths from the old man), earls/dukes (guys who were 4ths, 5ths, 6ths... in it for more than 30 years, with some contact with Mr. Parker either through lessons, or regular seminar or class contact), counts, knights, serfs, etc.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 15, 2008)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> I would send Dennis Conatser a senior invites.Dave



  Look at the heading...... I'm already there..... hmmmm eyesight must be going.... hee hee''


*American Kenpo Senior Corner*






A serious forum for asking questions of the American Kenpo Seniors.
Kenpo Seniors currently on MartialTalk include Tom Bleecker, Ron Chapél, Dennis Conatser, Dave Hebler, Sean Kelly, Frank Trejo & Bob White (listing by last name)


----------



## HKphooey (Jan 15, 2008)

Michael Billings said:


> I think lots just do not spend their time on the internet Bob. I know that is hard to believe ... but true. When time is a resource and must be budgeted, then BB's are hard to fit in for some. I think also some of the Seniors by definition, may not have the affinity for technology as do most of posters on a forum. Obviously there are many exceptions and I am painting with a very broad brush. A poll as to the average age of contributers with over a 100 posts should give you a quick idea, or visiting the other boards.
> 
> As far as a senior by definition? I have to go with Dave here, although I call them "new" seniors, just semantics. as I hit my 29th year in Kenpo and 39th in the arts.


 
I would put you up there Sir.  I have always enjoyed your posts and your website.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 16, 2008)

HKphooey said:


> I would put you up there Sir.  I have always enjoyed your posts and your website.  Keep up the great work!



Oh great, now his head will not fit through doors any longer ... geeze .....:wink1::lol:


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 16, 2008)

Nah, I am just old, not a senior in the Art ... by my own definition or anyone else's lol.  And guess what?  I am OK with that.  My respects to those who do make the contributions to the art I wish I had time for.

Thanks for the thought however <<bubble-head rapidly deflating>>


----------



## Doc (Jan 16, 2008)

Michael Billings said:


> Nah, I am just old, not a senior in the Art ... by my own definition or anyone else's lol.  And guess what?  I am OK with that.  My respects to those who do make the contributions to the art I wish I had time for.
> 
> Thanks for the thought however <<bubble-head rapidly deflating>>



That would fit a lot of us sir. The difference, at least for me, is a job where we go through long periods of boredom, for a few moments of over-the-top excitement. Stake-outs, surveillance, etc for the old guys gives us time to get on the net at odd hours of the day and night, as you can tell from my posts.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 22, 2008)

Doc said:


> That would fit a lot of us sir. The difference, at least for me, is a job where we go through long periods of boredom, for a few moments of over-the-top excitement. Stake-outs, surveillance, etc for the old guys gives us time to get on the net at *odd* hours of the day and night, as you can tell from my posts.



Hmmmm I thought it was because you were just *An ODD BALL*!   Geeze..... there I go with those _negative_ waves........

:EG:


----------



## Dr John M La Tourrette (Apr 23, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> When we set this section up a few years ago, we had great expectations for it. We envisioned it as a relaxed and respectful place where students could ask questions of those long timers who have put the blood, sweat and tears into training, without the angst, politics and negativity that had happened in the past. We sent out numerous invitations but only a few came. Why there was so little response I can't say. Politics and past problems leave some unwilling to come, some may never have gotten their invitation and avoided feeling slighted. Some promised participation, yet never even said hello. Regardless of the reasons, the section has never really "taken" as we'd hoped.
> 
> Since then, we launched KenpoTalk, other sites have come and gone, and times and things change.
> 
> ...


 

Back around 1980 anyone that was a 5th degree black belt under Ed Parker was considered that.

Dr. John M. La Tourrette


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 23, 2008)

Dr John M La Tourrette said:


> Back around 1980 anyone that was a 5th degree black belt under Ed Parker was considered that.
> Dr. John M. La Tourrette



That was/is true, however, the next pertinent question is... was that 5th Degree or higher actually under Ed Parker or a transplant from another system that seemingly had aspirations of learning Ed Parker's Kenpo.  That IS a point of contention.  There were _*many*_ ranking  "individuals" that spent a "*little*" time with Ed Parker but _*few*_ who spent years studying his system as loyal students and assistants to him.  Thus, rank alone to me is insufficient as a criteria for "Senior".

One who WAS there.......
GD7:yoda:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Apr 23, 2008)

Goldendragon7 said:


> That was/is true, however, the next pertinent question is... was that 5th Degree or higher actually under Ed Parker or a transplant from another system that seemingly had aspirations of learning Ed Parker's Kenpo. That IS a point of contention. There were _*many*_ ranking "individuals" that spent a "*little*" time with Ed Parker but _*few*_ who spent years studying his system as loyal students and assistants to him. Thus, rank alone to me is insufficient as a criteria for "Senior".
> 
> One who WAS there.......
> GD7:yoda:


Considering I sorta fit this description as a crossover from other lineages, I'm apt to agree, even though it doesn't paint me in the best possible light. Of course, there are guys who DID put in the bulk of their journey under his supervision/blessing/auspices, and still blow. I.e., Palanzo. So...do we treat all "seniors" the same?

With irreverence towards stupid seniors and those who just plain suck,

Dave


----------



## Doc (Apr 24, 2008)

Goldendragon7 said:


> Hmmmm I thought it was because you were just *An ODD BALL*!   Geeze..... there I go with those _negative_ waves........
> 
> :EG:



Geeze, a not too veiled remark conjuring up the likes of "Kelly's Heroes." You are old, along with anyone else who knows what you're talking about.


----------



## Dr John M La Tourrette (Apr 24, 2008)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> Considering I sorta fit this description as a crossover from other lineages, I'm apt to agree, even though it doesn't paint me in the best possible light. Of course, there are guys who DID put in the bulk of their journey under his supervision/blessing/auspices, and still blow. I.e., Palanzo. So...do we treat all "seniors" the same?
> 
> With irreverence towards stupid seniors and those who just plain suck,
> 
> Dave


 
And it "sort-of-does fit me also.

I was a Jim Mitchell student when I was with Tracy's...Jim Mitchell went to Ed Parker and ran his school in Pasadena for two years...so I again went with Jim Mitchell to join with Ed Parker.

Ed Parker is the one that actually promoted me to 4th and to 5th. Those were the rules back then.

So in the book #1, I was considered an outside black belt that was now considered a 1st generation black belt training with Ed Parker.

And I was a very strong supporter of Mr. Parker for ten years until his wife and I had a big argument around 1985 over a missing shipment of supplies, patches, etc...

...and I had a talk with Mr. Parker...who was married to her...

But I still consider myself a staunch supported of Mr. Parker, and as a high ranking black belt under Ed Parker. 

Also under Al Tracy, who I deem a respected American Kenpo Senior. 

Also under Jim Mitchell, who I deem a respected American Kenpo Senior. 

So, for the first time, I actually do DISSAGREE with you Doc Ron on this topic.

Dr. John M. La Tourrette


----------



## Doc (Apr 24, 2008)

Dr John M La Tourrette said:


> And it "sort-of-does fit me also.
> 
> I was a Jim Mitchell student when I was with Tracy's...Jim Mitchell went to Ed Parker and ran his school in Pasadena for two years...so I again went with Jim Mitchell to join with Ed Parker.
> 
> ...


Hey, what did I do?


----------



## Dr John M La Tourrette (Apr 24, 2008)

Goldendragon7 said:


> That was/is true, however, the next pertinent question is... was that 5th Degree or higher actually under Ed Parker or a transplant from another system that seemingly had aspirations of learning Ed Parker's Kenpo. That IS a point of contention. There were _*many*_ ranking "individuals" that spent a "*little*" time with Ed Parker but _*few*_ who spent years studying his system as loyal students and assistants to him. Thus, rank alone to me is insufficient as a criteria for "Senior".
> 
> One who WAS there.......


 
Denis,

I was there ALSO...

I going to say it guys, but I do think that many of the so-called Kenpo Seniors are very prejudiced and biased and they base their opinions on that prejudice and bias.

And some of us DID study with Mr. Parker, though it might be at seminars,or promoting his seminars and bringing him as the GUEST OF HONOR, and we did study with those that did study with Mr. Parker. Mr. Parker DID promote us even though we did study with his students. 

And I do consider that TO BE GOOD!

We (in my case) did spend a decade or more with him...and I remained his friend until his death.

We DID do his kenpo.

And when I was with Mr. Parker (and Mr. Mitchell and Mr. Tracy) I did kenpo 10 hours a day, 6 days a week from 1973 to 1987 (when I did retire the second time). And at my new location I did kenpo from 1987 until 1997 when I did retire again...

...which did NOT last over a month...

...and up to today I continue teaching kenpo 4 days a week, 5 hours a day...

And our kenpo was not and is not "hit air" kenpo, but the type of kenpo where we rolled up our shirt sleeves, and found out for real, what did work for us and what didn't work for us. 

The things that did not work for us I took to Mr. Mitchell, and if he couldn't answer them, I took to Mr. Parker.

And, on my own part, I DID have conversations with him where I disagreed on some minor points of doing "X", "Y" or "Z", which he thougth was cool. And he did set me straight many a time.

I did disagree not to be disagreeing but because I could valid my arguments with actual demonstrations of what didn't seem to work and what I wanted to do instead. 

And it was mostly with the usuage of the body BELOW the waist...

...but when it came to hands and to HIS ED PARKER KENPO, what he said was what I did, to the best of my abilities.

I going to say it guys, but I do think that many of the so-called Kenpo Seniors are very prejudiced and biased and they base their opinions on that prejudice and bias.

Just as, for years,  I was prejudice towards Doc Ron (even though I'd never met him...my bad) until I had the opportunity to actually peek into his brain because of his well thought out writtings over the past 15 months.

I really do NOT believe that being considered an American Kenpo Senior has a damn thing to do with winning a personality contest.

I think that *I'm a bit pissed* at being classified by some seniors as something inferior because I was not in the same "sweat-room" with them in 1970...even though I'd been working out 2 decades before then.

Just my 2 cents worth.

Dr.John M. La Tourrette


----------



## The Last Legionary (Apr 24, 2008)

I find the demand for respect and recognition and all that crap from people to be quite comical. Looking at what's happened to Parker's Kenpo since Ed died makes me think he'd be quite pissed. The back stabbing, the hurled insults, the flat out lies and rewrites of history and all the "I was there but it was double secret training" crap. Some of us know more than are given credit for, and some people should shut up and stop whining for credit as much of their dirty laundry is already out there and the poop stains don't paint them in a very nice light. That's of course why I stopped bothering with Kenpo. Too many fat hacks, crooks, liars and flaming premadonna's who think some paper and a story makes them something special. Dudes might have been in a long time, but that doesn't make them worthy of respect. Now, if you'll excuse me, I have to go fabricate a PhD, mind-**** some gaga gigglers, and put on another 50 pounds so I can qualify for my next kenpo test. Tell me, who is selling rank this week if I jump orgs?


Seriously, all this talk of "seniors" is pointless. Most of them don't even bother participating unless you kiss their asses and fawn all over them.

I'd be more impressed if they bothered to sign in and say hello once in a blue moon.


----------



## Doc (Apr 26, 2008)

Dr John M La Tourrette said:


> And it "sort-of-does fit me also.
> 
> I was a Jim Mitchell student when I was with Tracy's...Jim Mitchell went to Ed Parker and ran his school in Pasadena for two years...so I again went with Jim Mitchell to join with Ed Parker.
> 
> ...



Point of clarification. Jim Mitchell never ran the Pasadena School. Apparently he told a lot of people he ran the Pasadena School. Not true.


----------



## Hand Sword (May 9, 2008)

The Last Legionary said:


> I find the demand for respect and recognition and all that crap from people to be quite comical. Looking at what's happened to Parker's Kenpo since Ed died makes me think he'd be quite pissed. The back stabbing, the hurled insults, the flat out lies and rewrites of history and all the "I was there but it was double secret training" crap. Some of us know more than are given credit for, and some people should shut up and stop whining for credit as much of their dirty laundry is already out there and the poop stains don't paint them in a very nice light. That's of course why I stopped bothering with Kenpo. Too many fat hacks, crooks, liars and flaming premadonna's who think some paper and a story makes them something special. Dudes might have been in a long time, but that doesn't make them worthy of respect. Now, if you'll excuse me, I have to go fabricate a PhD, mind-**** some gaga gigglers, and put on another 50 pounds so I can qualify for my next kenpo test. Tell me, who is selling rank this week if I jump orgs?
> 
> 
> Seriously, all this talk of "seniors" is pointless. Most of them don't even bother participating unless you kiss their asses and fawn all over them.
> ...


 

Hmmm...kind of vague....could you be more specific and tell us how you really feel???  (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## The Last Legionary (May 9, 2008)

Why it's simple my good, uh, bladed type thing.

"Kenpo Seniors currently on Martial Talk include Tom Bleecker, Ron Chapél, Dennis Conatser, Dave Hebler, Sean Kelly, Frank Trejo & Bob White (listing by last name)"

Lets go down this list now shall we?


*Tom Bleecker*: What is his user name? Point me to a single post he has made here. I can't see any.

*Ron Chapél*: Posts as "Doc". Gets a lot of **** over his SL4 system, tends to pontificate a bit, otherwise nice guy.

*Dennis Conatser*: Posts as "Golden Dragon". Used to be very active here, still around, good source of info, gets **** from some folks, dinna know why.

*Dave Hebler*: What is his user name? Point me to a single post he has made here. I can't see any.

*Sean Kelly*: What is his user name? Point me to a single post he has made here. I can't see any.

*Frank Trejo*: What is his user name? Point me to a single post he has made here. I can't see any.

*Bob White*: Good rep, posts very rarely, doesn't even post his own events. See him on here often and I've heard he has a lot to share, but you couldn't tell that by his post count.
So you have 7 "Seniors" listed, only 2 of who actually post worth a damn, 1 who is too quiet and 4 who aren't even here! What's the point of having a special area for just 2 guys?

Now you have other Kenpo Seniors here who are not listed, and some who want real bad to be recognised as such like :flushed: who most of the seniors don't want to be associated with. So you have a few problems. 

One of those problems is, you are giving credit to people who don't deserve it here. I don't care how great someone like Frank is (and I've met him and think he's cool), unless he's here doing something to help this site out, why give him free play? Tell him to get his *** over here, and start sharing and getting involved or drop him from the marquee. Why give anyone free advertising?  It's Kenpo, there's only 1 person who needs to be listed and that's Ed Parker, and that is only if it is the Parker system you are limiting this to. There are other kenpo systems and they all have their own seniors, get them involved, and list their founders as well. Kenpo isn't just Ed Parker. Cricky, I have to think for everyone sometimes.


----------



## The Last Legionary (May 21, 2008)

7 names, and almost 2 weeks later and no one could pull themselves away from the buffet to answer.  A real damn shame.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 21, 2008)

The Last Legionary said:


> 7 names, and almost 2 weeks later and no one could pull themselves away from the buffet to answer.  A real damn shame.



LOL, well can't talk for the others but haven't been to a good buffet in a while now........ LOL....
As to your comment..... I don't post much on here any more due to the fact I spend more time on KENPO TALK...... so come over and join in..... other than that.... email me with questions since I don't always get these post reminders often......

Always open for chat.....
Dennis Conatser
AKA  Golden Dragon 7 or The Golden One....

:asian:


----------



## Doc (May 21, 2008)

The Last Legionary said:


> 7 names, and almost 2 weeks later and no one could pull themselves away from the buffet to answer.  A real damn shame.



Uh, hello Blue Moon?


----------



## The Last Legionary (May 21, 2008)

Blue Moon?  It's not that cold in So-Cal is it?

DC, Doc, thanks for the replies.  Now if the rest of the folks on that list would figure out how to click the mouse, here or at KenpoTalk, I think a lot of peeps would be happy.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 21, 2008)

The Last Legionary said:


> DC, Doc, thanks for the replies.



Thanks!  I apologize for not responding sooner but as I stated I don't always get reminders to all posts.  


The Last Legionary said:


> Now if the rest of the folks on that list would figure out how to click the mouse, here or at KenpoTalk, I think a lot of peeps would be happy.



I couldn't agree with you more.  I would love to hear their views as well on issues.  However, in their defense, each has their own life to lead and to some the "net" is not a priority.   I myself love to interact with most of the community...... LOL (I said _*most*_) hee hee  there are certain individuals that shovel out so much **** that I must   :toilclaw:  them due to the fact that my :bs: detector is going wild with so many things that come out of their mouths that I know for a fact to be incorrect.....  LOL

At any rate feel free to contact me privately any time or come over to "Kenpo Talk" I usually hang in the "general" section these days.

And thanks for your interest!

:asian:


----------



## jks9199 (May 22, 2008)

The Last Legionary said:


> 7 names, and almost 2 weeks later and no one could pull themselves away from the buffet to answer.  A real damn shame.


When did anyone start having to answer to you here?

Bluntly... if there's anyone that any member here on MT has to answer to, it's a gent by the name of Bob Hubbard.  

Your own profile is rather sparse; perhaps some of those seniors have chosen to be equally private, and maybe even resent someone calling them out for failing to post enough...

Nah...  

Free advice.  It's worth everything you're not paying for it.  You seem, especially of late, to delight in being abrasive.  That's not exactly the atmosphere here on MT.  There's another forum you might be happier in... that forum does a lot of bashing and has lots of folks who like to be abrasive.

And that's from someone who actually has agreed with quite a few of your posts in the past.


----------



## The Last Legionary (May 22, 2008)

Sorry if I'm coming off abrasive. You're right, that's not what MT is intended for.  It does however chaff my wheaties that these people are named, yet choose not to participate. I'm sure they were contacted and asked to, and that they had said they would. But, they haven't. So they went back on their word. I doubt their names would have been put there otherwise. So, where are they? Maybe, if the Seniors aren't going to come and take advantage of this offering, that it's time to remove it. My opinion. Tis All!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 22, 2008)

The Last Legionary said:


> Sorry if I'm coming off abrasive. You're right, that's not what MT is intended for.  It does however chaff my wheaties that these people are named, yet choose not to participate. I'm sure they were contacted and asked to, and that they had said they would. But, they haven't. So they went back on their word. I doubt their names would have been put there otherwise. So, where are they? Maybe, if the Seniors aren't going to come and take advantage of this offering, that it's time to remove it. My opinion. Tis All!



Abrasive, a little maybe...... however I agree with you in part.  I personally would love to have many more contribute but as the old saying goes.....
"You can lead a horse to water.....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
But you can't smear cake on his lips"   :yoda::jaw-dropping:


As to the removal ....... well, I would say that some participation from whomever is better than NONE.  So while total benefit from a large group of "so called" Seniors would be nice, having what we have may be beneficial rather than not at all.  I leave this in the masterful (and owner) Bob Hubbard, who I'm sure agrees with me.  He also would love more input from a wider range of individuals but as he knows...... we have no control over the human spirit.  LOL  

As Mr. Parker used to say "work and concentrate on ones positive points not his negative".   He got a huge amount of miles out of that philosophy.

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 22, 2008)

I'll make a decision by June 1st. In all likelyhood, I'll drop non-contributor names at least. They've had a few years to get involved, haven't, and I'm not inclined to give them any additional free publicity. All the names were added after I was told they were coming, some by proxie, some directly, and I feel personally disappointed that they couldn't keep their commitments nor indicate to me if they had had any problems.

I offer 2 alternates to the slamfests and hatemongering you find elsewhere and am disappointed that more of the experienced kenpo practitioners haven't accepted our numerous offers to them.

Their loss. In the end, both MartialTalk and KenpoTalk continue with, or by their choices, without them.


----------



## jks9199 (May 22, 2008)

The Last Legionary said:


> Sorry if I'm coming off abrasive. You're right, that's not what MT is intended for.  It does however chaff my wheaties that these people are named, yet choose not to participate. I'm sure they were contacted and asked to, and that they had said they would. But, they haven't. So they went back on their word. I doubt their names would have been put there otherwise. So, where are they? Maybe, if the Seniors aren't going to come and take advantage of this offering, that it's time to remove it. My opinion. Tis All!


That's a sentiment I can agree with!  If they said they were going to participate, and didn't... like Bob said, he doesn't need to give them free publicity.


----------

